# Hi



## TurboTom (Apr 1, 2009)

Hello, I am new to this forum.. I'm from Belgium and I drive a 2000 TT Mk1. I used to own a 2001 TT Roadster but I had to sell it because of the many problems I had with it, but this time I got me a good TT! I am also planning on doing something about the performance and handling of the car as I often go playing on the Nürburgring in Germany. So I hope to get some good ideas and tips from you guys!

*Owned mods*: H&R springs, Remus cat-back exhaust, 3.2 V6 rear valance, black grill, wheel spacers togheter with adaptors to 5 x 130, 19" Porsche Turbo rims.

*Future mods*: Cross drilled brakes front and rear from Zimmerman (allready ordered), Miltek exhaust (full exhaust), Bilstein or KW-suspension,....


----------



## t-ting (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi mate - those alloys suit the car so well!


----------



## TurboTom (Apr 1, 2009)

t-ting said:


> Hi mate - those alloys suit the car so well!


Thanks, I think so too. I was planning on getting the BBS LM's in 19" but I couldn't find them for a normal price and then I found these.. As it's no longer a rim you don't see that much on a TT I decided to buy these. I still haven't regret the choice!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, car looks sweet. 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

